# Creepy Office Decor...?



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, so I'm thinking that this may be the best place to post this. At this point (after *cough* years working for the company I work for), I don't think anyone would be surprised if my desk suddenly took a swerve on the Halloween curve pretty much permanently. So - I'm working to come up with ideas to Hallow-pimp my cubicle.

Of course - I have the obligatory skull with the faux "candle" on it - PVC pipe with a battery-operated tealight. Our Facilities Overlords don't allow us non-approved electric items, and they have *NO* creativity or sense of humor when it comes to "approving". I'm also working on artwork and fake frames out of matte board for my overhead bins.

So what would (or _have_) some of you guys done to inject your own creepy style into the workplace?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Add a picture of my avatar.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Hehehehehe - I might do that, at some point... the frames I'm creating out of the matte board will have rotating artwork - I'm starting with the poem "The Raven" on printed paper that's been pretty seriously tea-aged. 

But I know I'll get tired of that at some point, and will need new images...


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

What kind of Halloween look are you looking to achieve? Like a Martha Stewart type or more haunt type?


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Spiders and snakes


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Dark Star said:


> What kind of Halloween look are you looking to achieve? Like a Martha Stewart type or more haunt type?


No matter how you look at it, both are scary!

That sounds cool Carol. I don't think we've had an office haunter thread before. You go with your bad self!


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Dark Star said:


> What kind of Halloween look are you looking to achieve? Like a Martha Stewart type or more haunt type?


Hmmmm... probably somewhere in between. I'm emphatically not into cutesy. Gore wouldn't go over well. There are *one* or two sensitive souls in the office - or at least I *think* this one particular woman finger has a soul, in the absence of compelling evidence to the contrary. But I'm thinking along the lines of old castle-y/cemetery/gothic type of things - or haunted Victorian mansion style.

I bet a couple of bust-style statuettes would work, too. But I'd rather make than buy. Most of the statue-style stuff I've seen for sale is either too cutesy or too expensive.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Oooh - Lovecraft/Poe would be pretty cool, too...


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL why is it in every business there seems to be at least one person with no soul??

I love this guy's room...well I love all his stuff... It is Disney haunted mansion themed but I got inspiration for my bat in a cage from him. Might give you some ideas.

http://hauntedmansion-northside.blogspot.com/2006/10/my-office.html


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I had my skull paper mache guy that is my avatar pick on my desk and people would always scoot the chairs back a little further and 1 guy asked me to turn him around. I took it as a compliment. 
Making your own stuff is definitely the coolest though. 
I bet people would get kick out of a door knocker outside your cube- instead of the 'umhh... excuse me' riff.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I used my corpsed bucky skull as a business card holder (cards held in the mouth).


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

My CReePY Garage said:


> I had my skull paper mache guy that is my avatar pick on my desk and people would always scoot the chairs back a little further and 1 guy asked me to turn him around. I took it as a compliment.
> Making your own stuff is definitely the coolest though.
> I bet people would get kick out of a door knocker outside your cube- instead of the 'umhh... excuse me' riff.


I love that skull - that looks amazing... is there a tutorial floating around anywhere?


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

spideranne said:


> I used my corpsed bucky skull as a business card holder (cards held in the mouth).


That's a good one... I even have a skull prop with an open mouth that could easily be reworked.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm brainstorming about an off-desk shelf made from foam, to look like a stone bench. Cemetery style, maybe, or possibly incorporating small skeletons. 

There was an awesome prop that some extremely talented haunter had out a few years ago involving a doorway where a bucky was chained up on either side, and there was a curve at the top. Does anyone remember this one? I'd love to find it, if it's still online anywhere. I bet I could make something like that in miniature for the columns of the off-desk shelf....


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Well - I finished the aforementioned cubicle bin "frame" that will have revolving artwork and such (according to my whim). Let's see if I remember how to add a picture to a post:










Did this work?


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Woo-HOO!! It worked!! :googly: This isn't the most awesome picture of it, but it represents the gist of it. There are a couple more pics in my newly-created album. 

Now - to work on the desk/bench idea....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks good.

Any possibility of getting a pic of your cubicle area? You can blur any sensitive stuff that might be in the photo.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I cut letters from self-adhesive vinyl to form some Lovecraftian text (Cthulhu Fhtaghn etc) as a three-inch border near the ceiling, in 2008. Then I put eyes and tentacles all over the walls.

This is easy and fun, check it out:

For the eyes, cut those cheap pingpong eyes into two hemispheres; sand them smooth and white, and either draw eyeballs or print and paste Easy Eyes onto them.Then attach them to the wall by filling the eye with spackling putty and pressing a push pin into it. Then roll small bits of spackling putty into strips and flatten them into upper and lower eyelids. For cost and time vs. effect, this is the coolest thing I ever did. It only works if your walls are white though. I suggest solid black eyes with red veins, rather than human looking eyes. If you use uncured sculpey (as in sculpey 1 - ordinary original sculpey) instead of spackling putty, the eyes will slowly (as in, slower than you can watch) ooze from the corners, over days, right down the wall, picking up color from the eyes if possible. As if they are weeping or bleeding. It is cheap, fast, and awesome.

For the tentacles, start with a wood screw or push pin (depending on the size you want) and bury it butt-end into the end of a sculpey (again,plain white original) tentacle. I curved mine around so that they not only came right out of the wall, they help up a picture at each corner. Pix later if Mrs. RahneFan returns my camera.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Oh before anyone asks - they decided to paint every office in the building not one week after I did this. I made no pix.


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Haunted Bayou said:


> That looks good.
> 
> Any possibility of getting a pic of your cubicle area? You can blur any sensitive stuff that might be in the photo.


I'm, actually, thinking of going in a bit early tomorrow to take a "before" picture, and then take a pic once the frame piece is on the bin. This seems like a primo opportunity to do "WIP" pictures.

Of course - I'm harboring a secret hope that redecorating my cubicle will, of course, bring about the need for me to move (I'm applying for an internal transfer). I'd be *more than happy* to redo everything if I get this new job.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

How about something like this for an "Inbox"?? Coffin Mailbox


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

Rahnefan said:


> I cut letters from self-adhesive vinyl to form some Lovecraftian text (Cthulhu Fhtaghn etc) as a three-inch border near the ceiling, in 2008. Then I put eyes and tentacles all over the walls.
> 
> This is easy and fun, check it out:
> 
> ...


Wow - I really like these ideas a lot!! My cubie is gray, but I still think that eyes and tentacles and such could still be really effective, and certainly a lot easier to move than other decorations (see previous post).

Interestingly enough, I was trying to work out what to do with my cubicle clips which are invaluable, but not very thematic. Maybe I can do some Sculpey Elder Signs and Cthulhu sigils, and affix them to the cubie clips with hot glue? I like it!! I need to work with this... thank you very much!!


----------



## CarolTerror (Aug 10, 2010)

niblique71 said:


> How about something like this for an "Inbox"?? Coffin Mailbox


These are pretty amazing!! I may even need to take some inspiration from these for my home haunt (which needs revamping, too). Thanks for pointing them out!!


----------

